# Piney Woods



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

The open is a triple with the line set up on a hill and all three gun stations set in the flat below. Order in long middle, short left, then long right flyer. Both left and middle guns retire: middle guns retire by moving to flyer station when dog has picked up flyer and is returning; left gun retires (as I recall, specific instructions may be different) after dog passes en route to flyer...some (either dog or handler) have primary selected on the short left gun. There is a strong crosswind from left to right. Handler shown in the picture is the honor position...the running dog is positioned to their left. Saw dogs go both left and right of the cedar tree in the middle on their way to the long retired but the ones I watched swam around the point and down to the end of the pond, driving left (bad) or right (good-downwind) of the bird. Obviously, there is a lot of varied work on the test.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

2nd hand Open call backs (please excuse any mistakes):1,5,6,7,10,12,14,15,17,21,22,26,29,31,34,36,37,43,44,46,48,51,54,55,56,57,60,62,64,66,69,70,73,75.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

So ... they're moving 75+ yards to retire? When do they retire if the dog primary selects? :shock: Good luck to the contestants!


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

PWRC Open 2nd & 3rd series????

PB left of first LB then you run another LB tight behind PB. Then you run WP right of PB across water over point reenter water then tight behind flyer crates from 1st series.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Charles C. said:


> So ... they're moving 75+ yards to retire? When do they retire if the dog primary selects? :shock: Good luck to the contestants!


If the instructions were to retire when the dog has picked up the flyer... Primary selecting the short one might be a good strategy...if your dog will do it. Should be an up gun in that case. Right?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> So ... they're moving 75+ yards to retire? When do they retire if the dog primary selects? :shock: Good luck to the contestants!


Wish I was there yesterday to see how the moving pieces were interacting. There is no room for sashaying around if you're @ the deep middle station. *Interesting* setup.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Amateur 1st series is a wide open triple. Left gun, retired,






across water, throws angled back left; middle gun,






retired, throws angled back left; flyer right,






throws flat to right.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 4th
5,6,7,21,26,29,44,46,48,51,54,55,66,69,70,73,75


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM callbacks to waterblind tomorrow.
8 10 13 15 17 19 20 21 25 26 28 29 30 34 36 39 40 41 44

Rotation is 28.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> AM callbacks to waterblind tomorrow.
> 8 10 13 15 17 19 20 21 25 26 28 29 30 34 36 39 40 41 44
> 
> Rotation is 28.


Good luck to all the handlers and dogs in amateur and open.

Thanks to the Fullers and Piney Woods club for great grounds, tests and help.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to water marks 15 20 21 26 34 36 40 41 44

Good luck to all!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open results
1 Pearl Caire /John
2 Angus Bozeman /Larry 
3 Dave Davis
4 Bill Eckett
RJ Bill Eckett 
Jams Tripp Amundson/Ty Rorem, Katie Widner . Sorry not sure of others . Congratulations to all!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Do you know which dogs Dave & Bill were running?
Thanks!



HiRollerlabs said:


> Open results
> 1 Pearl Caire /John
> 2 Angus Bozeman /Larry
> 3 Dave Davis
> ...


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Josie, if I'm not mistaken Dave's 3rd was with Trip and Bill's 4th was with Zuma. 

Congratulations to John and Pearl and the other placements and finishes!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Lauren!


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Anyone have amateur placements?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Larry, on your Open 2nd with Angus! We are so proud of you both! 

rita


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

A little birdie told me that Slider won the Amateur. 15 points in 2 weeks! Congrats to Lauren and Slider on their impressive run.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Charles C. said:


> A little birdie told me that Slider won the Amateur. 15 points in 2 weeks! Congrats to Lauren and Slider on their impressive run.


Any more details about the Am placements & finishers?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> A little birdie told me that Slider won the Amateur. 15 points in 2 weeks! Congrats to Lauren and Slider on their impressive run.


Shameless. Shameless I tell ya.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Shameless. Shameless I tell ya.


My puppies are sold, buddy. :lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. I'm sure they are. Maybe you should quit your job & be a promoter. I see a future for you in that line of business. :razz: :razz:


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Charles C. said:


> My puppies are sold, buddy. :lol:


Who has 2 thumbs and is getting his Slider X Junie pup this weekend ? .....This guy.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Bakbay, if there were ribbons for internet reports on tests, you'd get Blue! Very cool.
Thanks


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Josie,

Am placements were:

1. Hays / Slider
2. Mize / Peanut
3. Ritch / Pride
4. Kurlansky / Bumpers

Sorry not sure of RJ, but it was one of these jams:

Caire / Tia
Schweikert / Yukon
Bozeman / Angus
Ausmus / Johnny
Burke / Cricket


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

CONGRATS!! U ARE ON FIRE!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

sapitrucha said:


> CONGRATS!! U ARE ON FIRE!!


... an' her dog ain't doin' to shabby either.


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats to John and Pearl, I know one of her pups is very proud


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
Congrats to everyone!!!

Aaron*


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Lauren & Thanks!!



SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Josie,
> 
> Am placements were:
> 
> ...


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Lauren and Slider!

Marty & Lesa


----------

